# Boer Goat Herd



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Finally took some pics of my Boer goats... Feel free to critique them if you can. All of the big does that have blue on them were bred to my paint buck in the pics, he wasn't being very cooperative so he looks kind of funny in his pics.

I'll have to post in two posts to get them all


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Here's the rest.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

On the doe kids, the first two that are pictured (and the 4th pic since that is the same as the 1st kid) were born in March, the first one was shown at the Tulsa State fair and was 2nd in her class (I got her from the 4-H'er that had her), the paint was not shown but was fed well. The third kid was born in May and I bought her with her dam (#4). She wasn't on much feed when I got her but has been since the middle of July. The other kids I just got with the 3 unmarked does. They were not on feed, had never been wormed and were kind of pets. The guy that had them was out of grass, couldn't find hay to feed them and needed them gone quickly so I took the whole herd. They have been on feed for the last month and have been wormed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not a bad herd.

I do see, the buck has a fishtail, do you have free choice loose salt and minerals with copper? If not, they need it and if you can get copper bolus, he should have some for sure.

I see one with possible parrot mouth. What is your breeding goal?

How is their gums/ lower eye membrane colors on the goats? 
Some may have Worms or cocci 

Some are a bit under weight.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Nice. I like #967 the best I think. In the second set of pictures, the fourth picture down, I have doe who could be a twin to that doe.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Quite the herd! You'll have them looking a whole lot better in no time.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

The buck has been copper boulder and they do have loose minerals available. That's what a couple of them were eating in the blue feeder. All of them were wormed pre breeding, but I do need to catch them all and check them again. The last three does are the ones I got with most of the kids, the one with the flipped back ear still had her 7 month d kids on her and I think all three are already bred as my buck hasn't bred them and they have been with him over a month. The lighter headed doe of those three looks pretty heavy bred. They were all worked when I got them. They had decent color but I was told had not been wormed since February, they probably need another dose. They are still thin, but have gained weight since I got them. A couple of the last ones I got do have parrot mouths, I am mostly breeding for commercial meat goats and will sell some wethers for project goats if the kids look nice enough.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like you are caring for them well then. Good work.

There are some nice Does in there. 


Glad the buck was given a bolus.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

You have a nice herd


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Lovely group!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Not a bad herd at all!!! Your buck sure liked that one doe  weight wise I don't think they are bad maybe some a tad under but I know with some of mine in a picture they look a little thine even though I do have to put some pressure to feel ribs. Happy kidding


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes, the one he was following was in heat :/ I think she may have an infection as I noticed some blood on her rear that looked like it was mixed with mucus. I'm going to pull her and give her a shot of Draxxin (what my vet said to do) and stick her in with the kids and try to get her bred in the spring for some fall kids.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice herd! I like the doe who is 4th down in the 2nd set of pictures.  She looks almost identical to our doe Ace!


----------

